# Vostok Radio Room Are They Good?



## andyarmitage

Hi all,

I have the chance to grab one of the black ones it was made in 1990, it has box and papers and is totally original apart from the strap, what would i expect to pay for one and are these collectable Vostoks the one for sale is Â£85 Pounds is that expensive?

Many thanks

Andy


----------



## Loddonite

As far as I am aware the Radio Room watches are all Vostok Amphibias.

You can buy an Amphibia for around Â£40-50.

The distinctive dial is what makes the Radio room desirable and adds a premium to the price.

Being "made in CCCP" , pre-91, is also sought after.

Collectible... hmm... a matter of opinion ... mine is "no idea".

Radio Rooms frequently sell for more than Â£100 on eBay.


----------



## mel

The Radio Room is actually a standard watch except for the dial markings - meant to indicate "listening periods" when the Radio Operator was instructed to listen to a particular frequency - normally various international distress or other frequencies. You'll often see clocks in war movies with the same sort of markings for the same treason. :yes:

As such it's no different to any other Vostok, but it is perceived to be "rare", not sure how "rare" that is TBH, but there you go. Maybe 20% dearer than most of the other Vostok's of the period? if it's an original - a re-issue shouldn't cost more really!


----------



## rhaythorne

They're not all Amphibia's. There's also the rarer 21-jewel automatic Generalskie version:










I say rarer because the market was flooded with the Amphibia version a few years ago. Current prices seem incredibly steep to me but the watches do seem to have a certain cult status and, if it's right that they regularly fetch Â£100+ then I guess that's what they're worth


----------



## Griff

Yep, Â£100 for mine too.

They are collectable and will fetch this price

The 17 jewel manaul movement in this is built like a tank and is impressive

I think it is a better movement than the autos


----------



## Griff




----------



## mach 0.0013137

Does anyone know if there`s a reason why on every one of these I`ve seen the lume is slightly misaligned? :huh:

Here`s mine...

*Vostok Albatross (Amphibia case) `Radio Operator`, cal2409A 17 Jewels*.










Excellent watches BTW :thumbup:


----------



## andyarmitage

I just managed to get myself one it arrived today, and I must say it's very quirky, and I really like it a lot it's my first Russian watch hopefully it won't be my last, but I will only go for vintage as I just love old watches.

Andy


----------



## Xantiagib

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Does anyone know if there`s a reason why on every one of these I`ve seen the lume is slightly misaligned? :huh:
> 
> Excellent watches BTW :thumbup:


Vostok dial printing was never spot on thats part of their quirkyness and appeal - heck even the new white dial radio room ltd edition run that was done were slightly off too


----------

